# (New Betta To Be Named) Pic SPAM!!



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

As some of you may or may not know, I recently got this lovely guy. So you know what that means.....PICTURE TIME!!!! 
P.S. And as you can tell from the title, he is still nameless. Please help!


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4887231318/ 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4887229056/ 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4886624325/ 
 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4886622253/ 




Feeding Time!!!






Hide & Seek!!!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

He's beautiful! Nice pics!!


----------



## bettablaze (Aug 13, 2010)

sunrise........... maybe


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow! Very pretty. I like the name Flame.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

He's pretty! Your tank looks nice too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty fish! I like Ember.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

He looks amazing!!!

I know I have mentioned this already like 2 times but... STARBURST!!!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

u should start a poll with ur fav names!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

He is gorgeous! I wish I could help you with names... but I am absolutely horrible with names


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

He`s a beauty! While looking at the pics the name Nosferatu popped into my head. Dunno why, though...


----------



## Kiara123 (Aug 11, 2010)

love him you could call him suny


----------



## Kiara123 (Aug 11, 2010)

how do you like flame


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

i vote for flame, too!


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey guys and gals, I took up Dead Sunlights suggestion and made a poll thread  now we can make it official!!!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49362


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is awesome! I would call him Blaze or Blazin.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice fish. My avatar HM was named Blaze (RIP) but I like Diavolo or Diablo which means devil in Italian and Spanish respectively.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I like either Ember, or Cinder for a name  Heading mostly towards Ember though


----------



## UrsMyrick (Aug 12, 2010)

bloo97 said:


> Wow! Very pretty. I like the name Flame.


I totall agree Flame would be an awesome name. He is such a brilliant colored fish! Stunning.


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

i mamed my red crowntail Elmo...you may like that


----------

